# Tempestade Tropical HERMINE (Atlântico 2010 #AL10)



## Rog (6 Set 2010 às 10:31)

Formou-se esta manhã a tempestade tropical Hermine no Golfo do México, e deverá afectar o Nordeste do México e Sul do Texas.



> SUMMARY OF 400 AM CDT...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...*21.6N 95.0W*
> ABOUT 235 MI...375 KM SE OF LA PESCA MEXICO
> ...


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2010 às 21:42)

A HERMINE foi ganhando intensidade ao longo da tarde.



> summary of 400 PM CDT...2100 UTC...information
> ----------------------------------------------
> location...24.5n 97.0w
> about 70 mi...110 km NE of La Pesca Mexico
> ...


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2010 às 03:15)

A Hermine fez landfall há pouco, no nordeste do México.



> *...Hermine makes landfall in extreme northeastern Mexico... *
> 
> Data from the NOAA Doppler radar in Brownsville Texas indicate that
> Tropical Storm Hermine made landfall around 830 PM CDT...0130 UTC
> ...



Até ao landfall, a tempestade tropical foi-se intensificando, sendo que os relatos do último voo, davam conta de que a tempestade tropical poderia ter a força de furacão aquando o landfall.



> Data from an Air Force Reserve hurricane hunter aircraft indicate
> that maximum sustained winds have increased to near 65 mph...100
> km/hr...with higher gusts.  Some additional strengthening is
> possible...and Hermine could approach hurricane strength prior to
> landfall.




Imagem de radar







Imagem de Satélite







A partir de agora deverá perder força.


----------

